# Misunderstood listening instructions



## bwburt (May 13, 2000)

I'm really embarrased,but I thought that one could listen to the tapes when asleep and still get their benefit. (The subconscious mind is always on, to quote one of the tapes.) So I didn't know I should be doing 15-minute visualizations twice a day. Still, I'm about half way through, and until day before yesterday I was doing really well. My biggest problem is a debilitating, lay you low, weakness. It usually accompanies diahrrea, but not always. What it does for real damn sure is screw up my life, being that I'm too weak to do anything but read and watch television. Starting today, I'll have to listen to them awake. See if I'm missing anything else.Betty W. Burt


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Betty, I have no pride left so I'll tell you I made mistakes too. Here's the surprise...... You didn't make one. If you are still doing the 100 day program, just listening as you are is fine. The fifteen minutes of "practice" or relaxation is something you can do if you want to, but is not required. That is something to keep in mind as a tool for maintenance once you are finished with the tape program though. But right now sounds like you are doing fine. If you can pick up some of the imagery on the tapes great! But from what I understand, the subcon is working while you are asleep. You might want to read some of Mike's recent postings, or re-listen during the day to the side 1 tape 1 intro to set your mind at ease.Hope this helps & I 'm sure somebody else will pop in here to help some more. BQ


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Betty, well BQ beat me to it!!! You CAN sleep thru the tapes...all the way thru every one of them if that is what happens!!! No need to worry one bit. Eric has offered a wonderful suggestion that is effective for him, but is not part of the requirement of doing the sessions. I will bump up another post re listening to the introduction...take a peek at that if you will...it should come up near this thread! And as BQ says...you are not doing anything wrong!! And yep, I know all about that weakness...been there for sure!Hang in there! and Be well.







~ Marilyn


----------

